# Differences Between Wayne Tower and Chicago Board of Trade Building



## ArchGuy1 (May 17, 2019)

What differences does Wayne Tower in the Batman movies like Batman Begins have compared to the real life Chicago Board of Trade Building, which Wayne Tower is based on.


----------



## Jessica King (Oct 15, 2019)

Wow, what a good question! I am a fan of Batman movies as well and would like to know too.


----------

